# camera flash for betta



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

is it okay to use your camera flash all the time in taking photos of your betta? will it eventually hurt their eyes if we constantly use them?

thank you!


----------



## LMac54 (Jun 9, 2010)

As a photographer, I discourage using flash at ALL. Especially with photographing fish. You will always get that awful glare from the tank glass.

I can imagine that it'll scare your fish too.

 If you know how to using the settings on your camera, I suggest turning off the flash and use Macro mode. And if you REALLY know how to use your camera, use the smallest f-stop number for the shallowest depth of field (and to let in more light), an ISO of maybe 1000, and a fast shutter speed (enough to catch quick fish, but slow enough so that it doesn't mess with lighting).

</photo nerd>


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I don't like doing it unless I have to. My camera doesn't capture motion well without flash, so it's pretty much hit and miss for me. 
I use the zoom function w/ flash so I can be far enough from the tank to not be blinding the fish.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Also if you're going to use flash closer to the tank, you can angle your camera so the flash is out of the shot. Example from tonight (although the flash is seen in the corner, it's not in the way of the subject):









^^I'd recommend not doing that a whole lot. My fish don't react much to it, but others might.

of course without flash you can get a totally different effect. here's the same fish.
(with a slight blur because I shake)









Working on my digital photography skills, but this is what I've gotten from it so far.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i see... i'll do ur suggestions. i was worried that Jake might get blind after taking lots of pics. but still, i wasnt able to get a good pic of him. 

i can wait to get a new and larger tank for him. :BIGweepy:


----------



## LMac54 (Jun 9, 2010)

What might also help with lighting is just to shine extra lights on the tank. Turn on all the lights in the room. I suggest a desk lamp above the tank if you don't already have a hoodlight. Consistent light is better than a sudden flash of light that might freak out/blind your betta.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i have a hood light, but my mollies are using it. :lol:

ill get another one once i have a larger and better tank.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

A lamp can work just as well if you're in a photo-taking mood! lol


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I get glare from using flash (and it shows up ANY splashes you may have on the glass); I generally try to put the tank light on and take a photo without flash .


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> A lamp can work just as well if you're in a photo-taking mood! lol


 
i was able to take a nice photo last night, but not as good as yours. however, i wasn't able to bring my camera so i cant upload it right now here in my office. maybe tomorrow. thanks for all the help! :-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I use flash with my pictures almost all the time. Doesn't seem to affect the fish at all. Even with lights on the tank unless you have a nice camera its hard to get nice pictures without flash.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

i got some new pics of my betta Jake. im hoping to improve my future photos...


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

aww... how do i insert a pic the right way?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I usually c&p from my facebook page. but i guess you can c&p from anywhere.


----------



## LMac54 (Jun 9, 2010)

At the bottom of the Advanced reply to thread page there's an option to "Manage Attachments" and you can upload your pictures there.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I upload mine to photobucket then just copy and paste the







tag from there onto the forum.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

hope this works


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Whoa... that's a lot of finnage! He is very pretty!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Whoa... that's a lot of finnage! He is very pretty!


Thanks! it was a huge pic. sorry. hehe


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem  
Don't worry about it... my pics are big too, if not bigger 

Anyway, on topic, I pretty much always use flash and my bettas don't care at all. Even though there is some glare on the glass, it's not that bad.


----------

